# Happy Birthday - hope you have a wonderful day!



## MrPolyglot

Dear all,

Would it be possible for someone to help me translate the following phrase into Portuguese?

Happy Birthday - hope you have a wonderful day!

Many thanks,

Mr P.


----------



## marta12

Olá MrPoliglot

Wellcome to the forum!

Parabéns - espero que passe/tenha um dia ótimo/maravilhoso!


----------



## Istriano

Feliz aniversário, espero que você tenha um dia maravilhoso.  

Feliz aniversário, que você tenha um dia maravilhoso.


----------



## marta12

....são as diferenças entre Portugal e Brasil


----------



## uchi.m

Também dizemos _parabéns_ por aqui!
Diferenças?  Falamos exatamente igual


----------



## marta12

Nós não costumamos dizer «feliz aniversário», uchi.


----------



## anaczz

uchi.m said:


> Também dizemos _parabéns_ por aqui!
> Diferenças?  Falamos exatamente igual


Sim, mas eles não costumam dizer feliz aniversário, vão mais para "os parabéns", às vezes "muitos parabéns", no dia d'anos, na festa d'anos.


----------



## uchi.m

Eu sou português, minha gente! E não sabia!


----------



## anaczz

Português de zóios puxados? Vão pensar que é macaense!


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Nós não costumamos dizer «feliz aniversário», uchi.


Concordo com marta12 no que toca à fala, mas em linguagem escrita, como nos cartões postais e coisas do tipo, já não é tão incomum.
Até porque usamos a palavra aniversário, especialmente em ocasiões mais formais ou para nos referirmos ao nosso... *aniversário*!


----------



## mglenadel

anaczz said:


> Português de zóios puxados? Vão pensar que é macaense!



De Macaé?http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FMaca%25C3%25A9&ei=qBCTToTcPKTC0AGcpsVD&usg=AFQjCNHM3uUbzmpffNQWlnJV4YG5sxiZ8w


----------



## marta12

Falo por mim, mas nunca escrevo «aniversário», nem sequer para falar do dia dos meus anos, Alentugano.


----------



## Istriano

É que parabéns não é nada específico, a gente diz parabéns pra tudo. (_Passou numa prova difícil? -Parabéns!_)
É como _congratulations _ em inglês. 				 				 					 						 	*MrPolyglot* quer saber como se diz _Happy Birthday!_ e não _Congratulations!_


----------



## anaczz

mglenadel said:


> De Macaé?http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FMacaé&ei=qBCTToTcPKTC0AGcpsVD&usg=AFQjCNHM3uUbzmpffNQWlnJV4YG5sxiZ8w



Poderia ser também... mas é de  Macau - macaense, macaísta (isso mais parece servir para o seguidor de alguma religião)


----------



## marta12

Olá Istriano



> É que parabéns não é nada específico, a gente diz parabéns pra tudo. (_Passou numa prova difícil? -Parabéns!_)
> É como _congratulations _ em inglês. 				 				 					 						 	*MrPolyglot* quer saber como se diz _Happy Birthday!_ e não _Congratulations!_



Nós dizemos PARABÉNS, ou MUITOS PARABÉNS.
Quando muito acrescentamos, repito, acrescentamos: ...que tenhas um dia feliz/ muito feliz.


----------



## Alentugano

É certo que coloquialmente, "Parabéns" é a forma mais comum em Portugal. Mas dizer que nunca traduziríamos Happy Birthday para "Feliz aniversário" não me parece correto. E já ouvi _parabéns pelo teu aniversário _/ _parabéns por mais um aniversário_, o que não me parece de todo estranho ou descabido...


----------



## Allezinha

Happy = Feliz
Birthday = Dia de nascimento ou aniversário.
So, happy birthday means _Feliz Aniversário.
_
Hope you have a wonderful day. _Espero que você tenha um maravilhoso dia._


----------

